# Can't boot windows vista after installing freebsd 8,0



## danjulioBSD (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello I am new in the forum. I am italian and sorry for my bad English.
I can't boot windows vista anymore after I installed freebsd 8.0
I have install the bootloader in mbr.
When I press F1 Win the screen become black and the pc reboot immediatly.

I discovered that the boot file of windows vista have been changed and I needed to recover it with the vista installation cd.

Can someone help me to install freebsd correctly and make the boot working with bot Windows and Freebsd?

Tanks you very much


----------



## danjulioBSD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello!

Hi solved the problem probably something was wrong during the partitioning step.
Since before there was Linux, somehow the mbr was not properly rewritten and the windows partition was set inactive.
Therefore I reinstall Freebsd.

Thank you aniway!


----------

